# Primer in top of the line paints



## VEKO (Oct 22, 2012)

I have been asking experienced painters about primers and pretty much every painter has his own opinion on that, and most of the times those opinions are completely opposite. Some prefer to prime most of the surfaces with oil primers and others say that top line paints like Aura and Emerald have primer inside that is even better than FreshStart from Bejamin Moore. One of the painters said to me that even coating oil surface is OK without primer if using something like Aura. Whats your opinions?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

VEKO said:


> I have been asking experienced painters about primers and pretty much every painter has his own opinion on that, and most of the times those opinions are completely opposite. Some prefer to prime most of the surfaces with oil primers and others say that top line paints like Aura and Emerald have primer inside that is even better than FreshStart from Bejamin Moore. One of the painters said to me that even coating oil surface is OK without primer if using something like Aura. Whats your opinions?


Pretty broad subject but I dig your style. Anybody wanting to talk primer is ok in my book.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

completely and 100% job specific. Can't be any more detailed than that!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

VEKO said:


> I have been asking experienced painters about primers and pretty much every painter has his own opinion on that, and most of the times those opinions are completely opposite. Some prefer to prime most of the surfaces with oil primers and others say that top line paints like Aura and Emerald have primer inside that is even better than FreshStart from Bejamin Moore. One of the painters said to me that even coating oil surface is OK without primer if using something like Aura. Whats your opinions?


 
really? and that primer magically applies itself to the wall first?
come on man, think about it:whistling2:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I think its the quality of the acrylic resins, and as mentioned its all situationial


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

hotwing7 said:


> completely and 100% job specific. Can't be any more detailed than that!


Yep. There are your all purpose primers that will do a little bit of everything, but usually I think as primers as tools - choose the right tool depending on the job. Determine what you need the primer to do (seal new texture, bond extra well, seal a difficult stain or raw wood, etc.) and then chose a primer to do that job.
I don't have anything good to say about the "paints and primers in one".


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> I think its the quality of the acrylic resins, and as mentioned its all situationial


:yes: 100% Acrylics generally have the paint and primer label on them because of a big marketing push started by big box stores. Nothing more. Waterborne paints / colorants have become more common and so the overall quality of paints goes up. Use the correct widget for the job at hand.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Does it have caulk in the can too....


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I know a lot of painters don't use primer on raw drywall but I prime it .Always have-always will.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cdaniels said:


> I know a lot of painters don't use primer on raw drywall but I prime it .Always have-always will.


I have to imagine that the priming of walls and ceilings in NC work is almost non-existent.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

As others have said, depends on what you are doing. 

New construction I will usually prime drywall with a mid quality flat paint tinted to the top coat color, then go over it with whatever sheen the owners want. That's how I was taught to do it, and I've never seen a problem with it done that way. But, almost all new construction around me is knock down texture. I can imagine that wouldn't fly on smoothwall that was done right.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

RH said:


> I have to imagine that the priming of walls and ceilings in NC work is almost non-existent.


 I just tried a P&P on some new rock for the first time. White satin walls. 

It did fine for what I was trying to do, which was get a cheap 2 coat job on the basement and garage walls. 

I was impressed with the coverage and the even sheen of the satin. 

The drawbacks are imperfect adhesion to the joint compound, and the depth of sheen isn't too good. It dulled down a lot after it cured. Its still even (no flashing) but its duller/drabber than it should be. 

I'm going to prime the main levels of the house.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

cdaniels said:


> I know a lot of painters don't use primer on raw drywall but I prime it .Always have-always will.


I was told that raw drywall needs to be first coated with PVA primer in order to ensure that moisture in the topcoats cannot compromise the paper in the drywall. I have done this before applying topcoats...however, I'm not nearly as experienced as many here on PaintTalk, so I would gladly welcome the opinions of others about the necessity of using PVA primer.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

SemiproJohn said:


> I was told that raw drywall needs to be first coated with PVA primer in order to ensure that moisture in the topcoats cannot compromise the paper in the drywall. I have done this before applying topcoats...however, I'm not nearly as experienced as many here on PaintTalk, so I would gladly welcome the opinions of others about the necessity of using PVA primer.


There was a time that PVA was considered the go to primer for new drywall/texture. Now it seems there are quite a few other products out there that will now do the job quite nicely. Although a bit of an overkill, I was fond of using Smart Prime for awhile - especially if I was top coating with an eggshell sheen - but it's become a little harder to get around here recently.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

SemiproJohn said:


> I was told that raw drywall needs to be first coated with PVA primer in order to ensure that moisture in the topcoats cannot compromise the paper in the drywall. I have done this before applying topcoats...however, I'm not nearly as experienced as many here on PaintTalk, so I would gladly welcome the opinions of others about the necessity of using PVA primer.


I like sealing raw sheetrock with Gardz.Keeps topcoat uniform.:yes


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

mudbone said:


> I like sealing raw sheetrock with Gardz.Keeps topcoat uniform.:yes


He not only speaks, but speaks the truth:yes:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

VEKO said:


> I have been asking experienced painters about primers and pretty much every painter has his own opinion on that, and most of the times those opinions are completely opposite. Some prefer to prime most of the surfaces with oil primers and others say that top line paints like Aura and Emerald have primer inside that is even better than FreshStart from Bejamin Moore. One of the painters said to me that even coating oil surface is OK without primer if using something like Aura. Whats your opinions?


I was told the same thing by a BM rep. It's too much of a gamble for me.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

RH said:


> I have to imagine that the priming of walls and ceilings in NC work is almost non-existent.


All the new work I have been awarded this year is spec'ed for a high build primer. If its cheap work with builders flat nothing will be primed just two coats and done.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> I was told the same thing by a BM rep. It's too much of a gamble for me.


Me too.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

cdaniels said:


> Me too.


 
me three


----------



## PaintChem (Feb 5, 2013)

VEKO said:


> others say that top line paints like Aura and Emerald have primer inside


My opinion is that anyone who tries to sell you "paint and primer in one" is a liar.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I like primer. Ever notice how a good primer usually bonds good and it seals good so it makes the finish coats look better than it would without the primer?


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

IMHO primer is like a cheap insurance.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> I like primer. Ever notice how a good primer usually bonds good and it seals good so it makes the finish coats look better than it would without the primer?


I've noticed that myself. Guess that's why I keep doing that primer thing.:thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Paint and primer in one is like the spork. 

Remember the spork?

It is great to have in the truck or on a camping trip, it'll get ya through, but probably not ideal.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

PaintChem said:


> My opinion is that anyone who tries to sell you "paint and primer in one" is a liar.


I mixed some bull's eye and pro-mar together one time.Worked great.:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I mix a little 123 into my Gardz

of course they are BOTH primers:whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Delta Painting said:


> Does it have caulk in the can too....


No but a Glidden product is a primer, paint and hole filler :blink: all in one.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> Paint and primer in one is like the spork.
> 
> Remember the spork?
> 
> It is great to have in the truck or on a camping trip, it'll get ya through, but probably not ideal.


I love my spork, I even buy the plastic ones.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Just like VP's Spork, I'm not a fan of hybrids.

Hybrids try to accomplish too much, and as a result, provide just enough to be adequate but not nearly enough to be considered proficient. I learned this when I bought a Bianchi Cylcocross bike. As a novice bike rider, I invisioned it would provide me with the quality of a mountain bike and road bike, all for the price of one. It was mediocre at best on the roads, and should never have touched dirt.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> I love my spork, I even buy the plastic ones.


My wife and daughter agreed that if I were a kitchen utensil, I would be a spork. They thought it was pretty funny, but given my views on hybrids, me not so much.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Toolnut said:


> IMHO primer is like a cheap insurance.


I think primer is like wings...... without it, the job won't fly.
2 coats of finish paint is the landing gear...


----------

